# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  What are some "must do" things in Mobay?

## rocknrollfarmer

Hi, we will be spending 4 nights in Mobay , before going to Negril, what are some cool things to see and do in Montego Bay?   We are staying at the Gloucestershire hotel.  Thanks, Respect.

----------


## BostonBob

Leave for Negril.

----------


## Jammin Jamaica Tours

There is the Hip Strip where they have Margaritaville as well as other pubs and clubs, Doctor's Cave beach, Bird Sanctuary, Casino. You can also visit the Rose Hall Great House with an evening tour of the haunted house along with a boat ride on the Luminescent Lagoon.  You could check and see if there is any soccer games at the arena in MoBay itself. There is Martha Brae Rafting, which is a bit outside of MoBay in Falmouth, along with the Swamp Safari.  You could take a trip to Dunn's River Falls which is in Ocho Rios but Closer to get to from MoBay than Negril. Please check out our tours at www.colemankjamminjamaicatours.com We are available for day/evening tours, airport transfers or transfers to and from your hotel in MoBay to Negril. Check out our reviews on TripAdvisor.  We would love to hear from you!

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

*Richmond Hill* offers an amazing view of Montego Bay far below and also the harbor. 

 

A trip to the *Rockland's Bird Sanctuary* in nearby *Anchovy* will find you feeding Doctor Birds (Jamaican hummingbirds) out of your hands. Bring a camera.

----------


## Passion4Diving@Negril

A meal at either the Pork Pit on the Hip Strip or Scotchies Jerk Stand near the Holiday Inn.  Friday night at Pier 1 nightclub/eatery.

----------

